# Whats going wrong here?



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

hello, not been posting for a while but still training hard, couple of things are worrying me so I thought I would ask the most knowledgeable peeps for advice

Question - what`s going on here with the lines running down my sternum?

Question - I`ve neglected my chest I know and I`m pretty sure It`s not gyno, but why is my chest carrying so much fat behind the nipple area?

gets ready for any abuse coming my way - cheers chaps

View attachment 109629


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Holy sh1t, it's the Iron Sheik.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

The lines running down your chest appear to be what medical experts refer to as 'ear phone wires'.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Holy sh1t, it's the Iron Sheik.


is that good, or bad?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> is that good, or bad?


Sorry mate, I'm fvcking with you :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TECH said:


> The lines running down your chest appear to be what medical experts refer to as 'ear phone wires'.


LOL - I meant across, sorry.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Sorry mate, I'm fvcking with you :lol:


uncanny .......


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Sorry mate, I'm fvcking with you :lol:


Feck me Charles Bronson put on some weight.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry mate nobody is actually being helpful, we're all c*nts you see. It's hard to see from the one photo. Nips look fine to me (no ****). I can see what you mean on the chest. They almost look like ribs.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Got the lines on my chest myself, think its just a genetic thing? Like just the way the striations fall?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Got the lines on my chest myself, think its just a genetic thing? Like just the way the striations fall?


yeah that`s them - cheers for that.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Serious question, do you train with your top off all the time or was that just for the camera?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Serious question, do you train with your top off all the time or was that just for the camera?


just for the camera mate, gym was empty so thought I would update my progress pictures - compare them to the starting ones in the same light etc.

only just graduated to training in a vest instead of compression wear - I`m not that brave


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

saxondale said:


> just for the camera mate, gym was empty so thought I would update my progress pictures - compare them to the starting ones in the same light etc.
> 
> only just graduated to training in a vest instead of compression wear - I`m not that brave


I know what you mean, I've just upgraded to vests - feel naked showing off the shoulders :s


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Goosh said:


> I know what you mean, I've just upgraded to vests - feel naked showing off the shoulders :s


now I`ve got some muscle, I like to see how its moving - I`m very much a form over weight guy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

just gotta get the fat moving off the lower back now and then were heading the right direction for me.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

saxondale said:


> just gotta get the fat moving off the lower back now and then were heading the right direction for me.


Think you're best just aiming at overall fat reduction. For me I hold fat most on my lower chest and ass, tried loads of stuff to try and shift it and found out the only way is to reduce it is with overall fat loss.

I think it's true when people say you can't spot reduce (reduce fat from a certain spot).


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

well there`s another challenge - struggling to balance my diet out now since I started re-eating following last years little experiment.

I`ll give my self 12 weeks from today.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

just the way the striations fall as others have said - im the same no need to worry. when i do cable flys in the mirror my chest looks like two ovals with corregated cardboard in the middle.


----------

